
3 simple ways retirees can control their credit-card debt - 6stringmerc
http://www.cnbc.com/2016/09/15/3-simple-ways-retirees-can-control-their-credit-card-debt.html
======
6stringmerc
This is what jumped out at me from the article:

> _A retiree 's credit-card debt on average is more than double the maximum
> monthly Social Security payment._

That's...troubling...

